# Would this warrant a replacement you think?



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

The phone works okish, aside from data drops, but figured that's normal since it happens on every ROM, but that's not what I'm asking about.

A few months ago I dropped the phone and no apparent damage was done, but recently I've started hearing what sounds like loose screws around the camera, again it doesn't look like it's messed the camera up or anything. But I have the insurance on it and was wondering if that would be enough to see about getting a replacement. I'm kinda tired of hearing little screws moving around now.


----------

